# Look what fell into my lap yesterday



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been looking for a blue roan mare for a long, long time. But each time I found one..it wasn't the right one. I didn't want to settle on something I would regret later. (I've seen some blue roans with bad feet, one with bad knees and one with some undesirable pasterns.)

Alot of stuff happened to fall into place yesterday. It honestly is amazing how it all happened and if one thing had been missing then I would have missed this little gem.

Yesterday was the local horse auction. I go to "window shop" plus I was hoping to find a small decent pony for my son to ride this summer. While I was there (had been for hours) and looking around and watching what came through the ring, a friend of mine called me. He had been at the auction earlier but left for an errand. He had seen a buckskin colt go through and wanted to see if I could find who bought him and see if they would part with him while my friend makes his way back to the auction. I find the guy, (horse buyer) and he's willing to sell. 

So when my friend gets back to the auction, we head out back to take another look at him and see if he's worth the extra $50 the buyer wants to make on the deal. After looking at him, my friend wants to show me a couple of other horses that he's interested in (had seen online and was told they would be at the auction that day.) One of the other horses we look at is this GORGEOUS bay roan gelding. 

But anyways...let me jump ahead. I leave my friend looking at this bay roan gelding and talking to the owner, while I meet someone who called about a saddle I had for sell. I honestly thought that 1. The person who called about the saddle wouldn't show up or 2. they would decide not to buy it. 

I end up waiting and waiting...and finally my fiance and I decide to run back to my friend looking at the bay roan gelding. (He thinks he knows the person selling the bay roan gelding) As I head to my friend, out of the corner of my eye I see a blue roan who hadn't been there the hours previously. I walk over and I'm loving her. She seemed to have decent conformation, she was a filly, and a yearling. She seems exactly what I was looking for. 

I get a call from the person I'm suppose to meet and I run back outside and find out that they didn't even want to really look at the saddle..they handed me the cash and tossed the saddle in their car and left. So here I'm holding a nice amount of cash in my hand.

I run back to see the blue roan in the back. She's still there. I get a chance to talk to the owners. They're hoping she'll go to a nice home, while they're telling me about all the work they've done with her. She has decent ground manners and seems to be handled like I do my own yearlings. I ask how much they are hoping to get in the ring for her and the gal says "$200". I told her if she would no sale her, I'd give them $200 on the spot. They said sure. (I did later offer them twice to send her through the ring so I could buy her there..that I thought they could get more $$ for her than $200. The bay roan gelding 2 yr old (my friend had been looking at) had gone for over $560. They chose not to..instead wanting to sell to me. So they no-sale her and write up a bill of sale to me...and I pay them with some of the saddle $$ I had.

So..what I know. She leads, ties, loads, picks up all 4 feet, doesn't spook easily and seems to respect my space. Her feet are decent ..but could still use a trim. She's a bit butt high and toes out in the back just a bit..but overall..seems like a decent little (guessing 13.1-13.2 already) filly (correct me if I'm wrong). I'm really excited about her.

And before I even got her home, I have/had the chance to sell her. A gentleman from the sale offered me $400 for her. I have til mid week to decide if I want to keep her..or sell her to this guy.

Here are a couple of photos of her. What do you think?



















She's a blue roan quarter horse filly. She's not papered. I'm told her her dam is Wrangers Doc and her sire is Blue Quincy Doc (hoping I got that right.) Hoping to look them up and check out their background. (Anyone know anything regarding those lines?) Think that's about all the info I know. Other than I don't have a name for her yet and am willing to take suggestions.

LOL..sorry so long.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

awww shes a cutie :]
im no good for critique tho haha 
good luck with her shes adorable


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hold onto her. I wouldn't be selling her, you've got yourself a good looking horse! I would hold onto her and keep her. She is a little on the bum high end of things, but with her age that should level out quite a bit, hopefully enough to not make her to downhill-but even with that, she is gorgeous! Is she registerable(sounds like you can). What would be your plans with her? If you can paper her and keep her a ranch prospect or whatever it is you want to do, she's absolutely gorgeous.

Keep her.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My plans: I would break/train her next year and either keep her if she'll work well on our farm/ranch and as a trail horse or I could sell her after she's broke. I'm leaning towards keeping her alot. I really am loving her look. Just wanted to toss her up here in case I've missed something.

The folks that sold her to me didn't have papers? They were also not the folks that bred/raised her. Is there a way to get papers without knowing who bred her?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Keep her.

She is a stunner - And looks very 'together' - Much more so than lots her age. I think she will grow into an awesome mare.

I wish you could pick up such nice youngstock that cheap here in Aus! I would love to have her in my paddock, especially for $200!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Keep her.
> 
> She is a stunner - And looks very 'together' - Much more so than lots her age. I think she will grow into an awesome mare.
> 
> I wish you could pick up such nice youngstock that cheap here in Aus! I would love to have her in my paddock, especially for $200!


Thank you WS. I definately value your opinion. I'm not the best on conformation, so it's nice to hear that I didn't go wrong with this little one. Hmm..maybe I should have posted this in the critique section??

I think if she had actually gone through the auction, she would have brought $400+ which would have been out of my price range right now. 

She's even better looking (to me) since I got her home.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Plains Drifter said:


> The folks that sold her to me didn't have papers? They were also not the folks that bred/raised her. Is there a way to get papers without knowing who bred her?


Since she is a QH, you could get a DNA kit from the AQHA and have her bloodlines traced. I think the test is $35. That might be a start. I don't know if you get papers for her that way or not.

Also if you know the number of the people who sold her to you, you could do a backtrack of her owners to find the people who have her papers. It is a lot work though.

BEAUTIFUL filly.  I would keep her if you have been looking for a blue roan forever.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's hard to critique a yearling since most their flaws either change as they grow or they altogether grow out of them but she is definetly a looker! I'd hold onto her big time! I would have to say fate brought you two together and you found exactly what you were looking for, good luck and keep us all updated on her!

As far as papers go, if you aren't going to be breeding her they really don't matter so I wouldn't worry about it too much at all.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The high butt is typical of growing spurts so nothing to worry about. I like her overall look, she is nicely balanced, her back is just right, a real nice slope to her shoulders, and a nice eye - love her color too.

I think if you know her exact breeding, you may be able to reconstruct her pedigree and with a DNA, it may be possible to get her papers. In any case I think you did well for $200. Unfortunately, for me, I might not resist a 100% profit in such a short time - but then I might be kicking myself for selling a horse that I'd been looking for .


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lovely well put-together filly - definitely a find for $200... congrats!! That is so exciting when things just line themselves up!! The _only_ thing I see that I'm not a huge fan of is her neck attachment -- but that is coming from a dressage rider, and I've been told that an upright neck is, in fact, NOT desirable in some sports - imagine my surprise! lol!
Enjoy her, she looks like she's going to be really nice.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just keep going back to this thread to look at the pictures, she is just so **** gorgeous, you are one very very lucky owner.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> I just keep going back to this thread to look at the pictures, she is just so **** gorgeous, you are one very very lucky owner.


Thank you. Actually, I'm in awe of her myself. I keep looking out the window or going back to her pictures too, lol.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Plains Drifter said:


> Thank you. Actually, I'm in awe of her myself. I keep looking out the window or going back to her pictures too, lol.


Well WTH! If you're gonna keep taking pics the least you could do is keep posting them for us! lol.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> Well WTH! If you're gonna keep taking pics the least you could do is keep posting them for us! lol.


LOL! Actually, uploading 4 more to share right now.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Gorgeous, keep her. Blue roans ALWAYS get attention in the show ring, no matter what you show. I think she looks typical for her age, and well conformed. I wanna see more pics !


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Nevermind, I like her neck now


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

So the big questions... what's her name?!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Nevermind, I like her neck now


LOL! Thank you.  Hopefully tomorrow I can get some better pictures.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Drools* I just love her - And I usually don't like roans!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> So the big questions... what's her name?!


 
Umm...dunno. She reminds me of the dark blue that some glaciers can be in the inside. Ice? Glacier? Isis? No idea..I'm horrible with names...which is why my daughter named our buckskin filly Evangeline (after the Princess and the Frog movie..and my daughter is 17, lol!)


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, she is absolutely amazing. I started thinking of names but not of them seemed good enough for her.....she is just....a stunner. I am so jealous!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> *Drools* I just love her - And I usually don't like roans!


Well, if she goes missing...guess a trip to Australia will be in order to find her!! :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> *Drools* I just love her - And I usually don't like roans!


Me too... I usually dislike roans actually, but she's really nice.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

She is so pretty, what a great find!
I love roans, I own one  I think she's a keeper


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just went thru that with the mare I'm picking up on Friday. I really wanted to call her Amadeus, but its too long. After a million names picked out I ended up with Nova.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep, smuggling her over here has definitely crossed my mind :]

She would make a lovely friend for Latte!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i like her ALOT! you definantly need to keep her. I just might come steal her.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Why do you get all the gorgeous horses? :shock: I think she is really well put together. I love her build, color, and her head is very pretty too! I _also_ love her blaze type thing on her face, it's so unique. GREAT find for an amazing deal! Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> Why do you get all the gorgeous horses? :shock: I think she is really well put together. I love her build, color, and her head is very pretty too! I _also_ love her blaze type thing on her face, it's so unique. GREAT find for an amazing deal! Definitely a keeper!


Thank you! 

I wasn't sure if that was a "blaze" or roaning/shedding that hasn't happened yet. In person, you can barely see it. I didn't even notice it until I took pictures.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wasn't sure if that was a "blaze" or roaning/shedding that hasn't happened yet. In person, you can barely see it. I didn't even notice it until I took pictures.


Yeah I went back and looked at the pics again (can't get over how gorgeous she is!) and in some pics you can't see the blaze thing.. interesting! :wink:


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Did a search on AQHA search on her sire and dam. Her sire could well be Blue Quincy Doc..but her dam is definately not Wrangers Doc...unless there is something else after "Doc" cause Wrangers Doc is a gray stallion, lol. Seems she goes back to Doc Bar and Poco Lena.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Man oh man those photos are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

I can't believe your good fortune! She looks sweet and VERY well put together. LUCKY YOU!!! What a doll....I like the names Indigo, Denim, Slate, Cyan ....etc.  Blue Jeans? KEEP HER!!!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I really like the looks of her! Her hind end looks very athletic. She is going to be stunning when she's all grown up.

I really like "Indigo" as in the Indigo Girls!! Blue Skye, Into the Wild Blue, Bluebonnet


----------



## BellaAndOlly (Jun 25, 2010)

Darling girl! I've always liked blue roans, and her face is adoreable. You're lucky  Kinda like the name Indigo too


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

gorgeous filly. keep her!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Somehow when I look at her, the name Elyt comes to mind. She's a stunner, be careful, some one *coughmecough* is going to steal her lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you for all the nice comments about her. I honestly am still in shock and awe over her. I can't believe I found something like her at an auction. Please keep the names coming. Still haven't come up with a name for her yet. Here is the possibles:

Indigo
Glacier
Isis
Ice
Sahara
Lark


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

She is a looker... I would love to find one like her.. I have always loved blue roans.. Congrats...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful girl. Really well put together. I think she'd be the perfect companion for Soda


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Changed my mind. She's absolutely the ugliest horse I've ever seen and will probably be a vicious, uncontrollable animal. To save you time I'll hook up the trailer to come take her off your hands right now


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow she is cute! i think others have said everything i would say 

I love the name Indigo and you could call her Indy!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. If you decide that you want to sell her, you can send her down to me. Seriously. Her conformation is amazing and unless something drastically changes between now and when she is grown, she is going to be an absolutely stunning mare. With her shoulder and croup angle, she should travel pretty smooth too. You got an absolute steal for $200, I am so jealous. I adore roan horses though blue roans are my absolute fave. She has a nice kind eye and she is very broad across the forehead. I really like that in a horse because they seem to have better minds than those with narrow heads. Holy crap you're lucky.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I think she's beautiful! And I also love blue roans. My drill team mini gelding is one. Please keep us updated with photos of your new beauty!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! Tell you what Smrobs..If I ever don't want her, you can have first dibs! 

Here are a few pictures of her moving around the pen.




























And then these two:


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> Changed my mind. She's absolutely the ugliest horse I've ever seen and will probably be a vicious, uncontrollable animal. To save you time I'll hook up the trailer to come take her off your hands right now


LOL...good try!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I think if you ever do decide to sell her, you're going to cause a fight between a lot of us


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

she is sooo gorgeous. I love the names Indigo/Indy and Isis, and also like Marley, Skye, Opal and Deana. what a sweeetheart!!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

That is one beautiful horse you've got! I like the name Isis :]


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I decided to take her out today on a "walk" to see what she's made of and what she will and won't do and how she'll react to certain situations. I walked her around the farm and down the road that dips between two close ponds of water and then goes uphill with over hanging trees and ditches. Lots of water fowl and birds and noises to be seen and heard.

Here is what I found out about her today:

She will trot in hand when asked.
She has no problem forging through a ditch with 3 ft tall grass/weeds.
She will walk through mud and water without hesitation.
She is comfortable around dogs and farm equipment and doesn't bat an eye when a 4 wheeler comes barreling down the road at us and passes us by.
She didn't flinch at walking between two bodies of water, or at the birds that flew out as we walked by.
The low hanging trees and ditches didn't phase her either.
She's not afraid of the mailbox whether opening or closing or pulling up the flag.

Ps..thinking about the name Errowyn. (pronounced Arrow-Win)


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oooo. I like Errowyn even better :] P.S. I love your sig! I had that quote on a sticky in the background of my Mac for the longest time.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

xeventer17 said:


> Oooo. I like Errowyn even better :] P.S. I love your sig! I had that quote on a sticky in the background of my Mac for the longest time.


Thank you! I found that quote in a local "horse" newspaper and I just couldn't get it out of my mind. I kept reading it over and over and finally decided that it should be my signature.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

how exciting!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

oooooh that is a gorgeous name!!!! I love it! And that is so great that she went so well on her walk out, you are so so lucky to have found her!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Errowyn reminds me of Arowyn from Lord of the Rings - beautiful name, especially because it makes me think of elves! [Yes, i'm a huge nerd ]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, we nerdlies need to stick together. And you're right, it makes me think of her as well.

It fits her well because she is going to be a very elegant lady when she grows up.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

WOW, Drifter, what an amazing find. She is stunning! So beautiful, and so nicely put together! I honestly thought, before reading this post, when I saw her pics on FB, I just assumed she was another baby from Deb, she looks so reminiscent of the gorgeous conformation and beautiful little baby doll heads that she breeds! I'd say she's definitely a keeper! She looks like she is going to be a taller mare though, than Deb's kids are. I think she's amazing, I'd steal her in a heartbeat! I'll trade ya Monty for her *lol*

I love the name Isis, and I think Errowyn is so pretty too! Wasn't there an Errowyn in Ivanhoe? Or am I thinking of Rowena?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> WOW, Drifter, what an amazing find. She is stunning! So beautiful, and so nicely put together! I honestly thought, before reading this post, when I saw her pics on FB, I just assumed she was another baby from Deb, she looks so reminiscent of the gorgeous conformation and beautiful little baby doll heads that she breeds! I'd say she's definitely a keeper! She looks like she is going to be a taller mare though, than Deb's kids are. I think she's amazing, I'd steal her in a heartbeat! I'll trade ya Monty for her *lol*
> 
> I love the name Isis, and I think Errowyn is so pretty too! Wasn't there an Errowyn in Ivanhoe? Or am I thinking of Rowena?


LOL! Sorry..no trades!! :wink: Unless your offering Finn or Smrobs is offering John's foal...(cause I do have a crush on John too!) 

I'm pretty sure that Errowyn (still trying the name on for size) is already 13.2. (That scares me a bit, cause my Lillie at 2 yrs old was only 13.3) Lyric and Evangeline are only around that 12.2-12.3 mark I believe. I will have to check later today when it cools down. I'll have to do the tests and see what each are suppose to measure up to. Just my luck, Errowyn will end up being close to 16 hands, lol! If so, I can come down for that ride and I won't feel like I'm riding a pony next to Claymore or Finn!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL. I would be tempted to trade John's baby for her. We'll see how he turns out though.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha you'll have to stop teasing about my tall horses! If she matures out at 16 hands she'll only be a little bit shorter than Claymore! She'll be stunning though!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Your horses don't seem so tall to me Indy. Both of my grown ones are at or close to 18hh, my yearling is almost 15hh (should mature to about 17) and God only knows how big the baby will be. Shoot, I have a registered QH that is 16hh. After so many years riding horses at 14.3 and under, I am suddenly thrust into a land of giants.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Haha you'll have to stop teasing about my tall horses! If she matures out at 16 hands she'll only be a little bit shorter than Claymore! She'll be stunning though!


 
I'm really excited to see how she'll look next yr as a two yr old.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Your horses don't seem so tall to me Indy. Both of my grown ones are at or close to 18hh, my yearling is almost 15hh (should mature to about 17) and God only knows how big the baby will be. Shoot, I have a registered QH that is 16hh. After so many years riding horses at 14.3 and under, I am suddenly thrust into a land of giants.


I'm like you Smrobs. I'm use to riding smaller horses. I think last summer was the first time I rode a horse over 16 hands. (16.2 to be exact) She was my fiance's brother's race horse that stayed the summer with us. Not sure how she did on the race track cause she was so laid back and made a wonderful ranch/trail horse. Unfortunately she went back down to Arizona last fall.  But she was HUGE!! I like my smaller horses...not so far to the ground if I fall.

Here is a picture of my daughter riding her bareback with nothing but a leadrope and halter. I still can't believe she was just off the track. Talk about a great horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, and a beauty too. Yeah, I like the shorter distance to fall thing. Last horse that bucked me off was about 16.1. That really hurt but fortunately, he wasn't moving too fast when I came off.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually, one of the worst falls I ever had was off a 13 hand pony. I think with taller horses you have more time to think "tuck and roll" by the time you reach the ground!:lol::lol:


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Actually, one of the worst falls I ever had was off a 13 hand pony. I think with taller horses you have more time to think "tuck and roll" by the time you reach the ground!:lol::lol:


13 hands? Seems like you could almost just step off with 'em being that small cause your pretty tall right? (5'9"?) I'm pretty sure that the last time I fell (which has been quite a while) "tuck and roll" wasn't what actually went through my mind, roflmto! :shock:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Tuck and roll wasn't exactly going through my mind either. It was in the roundpen and all I could think of was "Go off when he's away from the fence so I don't ricochet off the panel and end up under him."


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> 13 hands? Seems like you could almost just step off with 'em being that small cause your pretty tall right? (5'9"?) I'm pretty sure that the last time I fell (which has been quite a while) "tuck and roll" wasn't what actually went through my mind, roflmto! :shock:




Yes, I'm 5'9", and I about could have! She was a little haflinger pony, she went into a spin and flung me to the ground with some major centrifugal force, I hit like a ton of bricks. Cussing a blue streak is what through my mind, on that occasion!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thankfully the last time I fell off went extremely well (for a fall/or a bail). About 8-9 years ago, I was riding a western pleasure horse that I showed for another guy when I lived in Alabama. They were having a play date and I figured what the heck, I'd enter even though I knew most people could walk faster than my horse could lope. I decided to do the flag race. It started out fine..we loped down nice and slow, went around the bucket, I reached out and grabbed the flag and there is where things went wrong. She started bucking. Here I am with the reins in one hand the flag in the other (waving it up and down in time with the bucking) I guess the crowd was yelling for me to drop the flag and I honestly never heard a thing. Next thing I knew I just stepped off of her, landed on my feet, with the flag still in my hand. Luckily she bucked about as hard and fast as she loped which wasn't much at all, rofl.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ROFL. I just got the most amusing visual .


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Just joining in on this but she looks JUST like a bay roan mare I had when she was that age. She grew up to be 16.2 so watch yourself ;] lol I've never met a Blue Quincy Doc horse but I've seen a couple from Smooth Blue Quincy, all nice horses.


----------



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

She seems to be perfect for her age (disposition wise) and is STUNNING! If you feel like you'll bond with her I'd keep her. See if you get attached... if you do I suggest you go for it! Good luck! Congratulations!


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

your horse is one of the prettiest horses i have seen love the colour!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Went out and measured Errowyn. She's currently standing 13.1. I wanted to measure her butt so see where we were there but I forgot. <sigh> Measure from the middle of the knee to the coronet band, says she's going to be 16.2 hands tall when she matures! Holy cow!!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

hahahaha YEAH!!!!! So much for your "I only ride short horses" stance! The "dark side" calls......heehee

For some reason this has just tickled me pink :rofl:


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Oh and I have to add... Claymore is bigger than you'd think from his pics LOL!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Amarea, that's what I keep telling people. I'll have the vet stick him properly when he's here, but even so his height doesn't do justice to how brawny he is. You've seen firsthand, you know!!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

He's built like a Sherman Tank LOL!! But oh so beautiful


----------



## Nature2horses (Feb 24, 2010)

Keep her! She's a beauty


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Amarea, that's what I keep telling people. I'll have the vet stick him properly when he's here, but even so his height doesn't do justice to how brawny he is. You've seen firsthand, you know!!


It's funny that you say that. I had a client come and drop 2 of their 2 yr olds off for training and holy cow batman are they huge (as in very popeye...not huge as in tall)! They also have a couple of draft horses to include a shire yearling. They asked me if I would be willing to take on the shire yearling next year. :shock: They said she'd only be standing around 16 ish hands as a 2 yr old. Ack! Told them I'd have to see next year. So I was telling them about hunky Claymore and how handsome he is! :wink:

As for these 2 two yr olds, I don't know what they fed them but they matured so differently than Lillie did. (They are from the same place as my Lillie) I'll have to post pictures in the House of Jade thread. Its hard to believe these horses are 2 yr olds. At first, because their so thick, I thought they were geldings or older horses. They honestly look like they are on miracle grow.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> hahahaha YEAH!!!!! So much for your "I only ride short horses" stance! The "dark side" calls......heehee
> 
> For some reason this has just tickled me pink :rofl:




Here's hoping I measured wrong!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

You should be OK with her height. 16.2 is perfect  The knee measurement worked with my guy. He's now 18 hands and was 14.3 at 11 mos. Haven't measured my new 2 yr. yet but I'm guessing she's close to 15.2+. Tall horses are great! Course I'm 5' 9" but I do have a 13.3 POA that I love to ride!

Like the name  Sounds Welsh??


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

PD - Since I don't think you're going to give me your new one (I love tall horses too... ) you'll have to tell me where you went to an auction at. I don't know where you are located, but if that's what you can find at an auction I'll have to "man" up and go to one when I'm finally looking again. I'm always afraid to go because I'll probably end up buying the least suitable horse there...  Or I'll come home with 2 instead of one..


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> PD - Since I don't think you're going to give me your new one (I love tall horses too... ) you'll have to tell me where you went to an auction at. I don't know where you are located, but if that's what you can find at an auction I'll have to "man" up and go to one when I'm finally looking again. I'm always afraid to go because I'll probably end up buying the least suitable horse there...  Or I'll come home with 2 instead of one..


I wasn't having good luck looking elsewhere and had almost given up. Here are some of the other blue roans I saw before I got Errowyn.

The first one is a 2 yr old the rest are yearlings!





































I'm so happy that Errowyn fell into my lap. Errowyn, Lyric and Evangeline are going today for a trim to the farrier!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow. I feel sorry for that first one. You certainly got the best one.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Why do people put the bridle over the halter? I've never quite gotten that... Maybe I'm just ignorant? Quite possible  Thankfully I've never claimed to know everything...


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Shes gorgous! She looks young. You say you got her at an auctuion for $200? thats great! ( oh i like the name Blueberry Pie haha just because i used to ride a little mare called bluberry pie) Have fun with your new horse! Definatly keep her!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

MN, I had the bridle over the halter on my first few rides with Latte - So that if she really wasn't understanding I could use the halter/lead to show her in a language she understood, before going back to the bit. I didn't need to use it though.

I actually quite like the last one of that lot, but definitely think Errowyn beats them all :]


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Why do people put the bridle over the halter? I've never quite gotten that... Maybe I'm just ignorant? Quite possible  Thankfully I've never claimed to know everything...


Actually I was just trying her out, so I put the bridle over the halter. It didn't take long to decide I didn't want her. Probably took longer to saddle and unsaddle her. And as Wild_Spot says you just never know with young ones and I wasn't too sure how many rides she'd actually had.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I actually quite like the last one of that lot, but definitely think Errowyn beats them all :]


That one was a stud colt...and he had a leg issue and I didn't want to gamble on the fact that he wouldn't outgrow it.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah, definitely would have passed then. I think I only liked him because he is very pony looking and I love the little ones :]

What a shame your girl will be so big, but hey, more of her to love :]


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahhh, that makes sense then (about the bridle over halter). Thanks!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> That one was a stud colt...and he had a leg issue and I didn't want to gamble on the fact that he wouldn't outgrow it.



Oh too bad, I liked that one too. You got the best one though. She is stunning! Can't wait to see more picts as she grows.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Ah, definitely would have passed then. I think I only liked him because he is very pony looking and I love the little ones :]
> 
> What a shame your girl will be so big, but hey, more of her to love :]


Lol I like the little ones too, which is a good thing I guess cus I don't think Hunter will pass 14.1. (if he even gets there)


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

She's stunning! And I can't fathom why anyone would say its a shame she's going to be big, I'm obsessed with bigger horses and consider 16 hands of good size. You can't judge her because of her size! shes basically my dream horse  haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Why do people put the bridle over the halter? I've never quite gotten that... Maybe I'm just ignorant? Quite possible  Thankfully I've never claimed to know everything...


W_S had a legitimate reason for putting her bridle over her halter. Unfortunately, most people don't think of it like that. All too often they do it because they cannot swap the bridle and halter without losing control of the horse or the horse won't take the bridle calmly and they have to hang on the halter to keep their head still. Just from the general look of the horse itself and the tack, I am willing to bet that was more likely the case on that poor thing.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

When I ride in pasture or arena I will generally remove the halter, but if I'm trail riding I frequently leave the halter on under the bridle, often with a lead rope tied to the saddle horn, in case I need/want to stop and tie the horse somewhere or, I have bridle breakage etc. However, I do make sure everything is fitted correctly.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ yup, nowadays I only ride in the bridle, but with latte if I head out on a trail I leave her halter and lead on in case I need to get off to negotiate some obstacle (Cough cough *water*).


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I have the great mental image of you standing knee deep, trying to coax Latte in.....tee hee hee


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol! Last time we had to cross water I actually had to, but luckily I had Bundy too so I chucked my cousin off, got on bundy and stood HIM in knee deep coazing Latte across - The time before that she followed me across on foot but too quick and knocked me into the mud. Silly pony!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, that sometimes happens even with old broke horses. I rode Dobe to work some cattle yesterday and we managed to get really wet from a sudden rainstorm. At the last pasture we had to check, there is a pretty good sized puddle right around the gate (wire gate) and I couldn't open the gate and go through leading Dobe without ending up standing in the water. So I opened the gate and asked Dobe to go through the gate in front of me and through the water. He did but when he hit the end of the lead (I was riding in a bosal), he was a little sluggish turning so I popped him with the bosal. When I did that, my feet slipped off the little bank I was standing on and I ended up wet all over again from the knees down LOL.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

sullylvr said:


> She's stunning! And I can't fathom why anyone would say its a shame she's going to be big, I'm obsessed with bigger horses and consider 16 hands of good size. You can't judge her because of her size! shes basically my dream horse  haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL I prefer mine no taller than 14.1 or 14.2


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> LOL I prefer mine no taller than 14.1 or 14.2


I am the same way. So having one 16.1- 16.2 is going to be....different.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, i'm a pony girl too, too hard to get on the bigger ones and too far to fall!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll trade you, Rafe for her. LOL.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL! Nah..that's ok. I'll force myself to live vicariously through you!


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

She's gorgeous and looks well taken care of.


----------

